# Propane Hose Design/ Multiple devices



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I think (well, I'm sure) this has been hashed out sometime on the buzz but I couldn't find the thread about this.

I've bought a new t for my propane tank and will be running two devices off of it. I've noticed that there are different types of hoses that actually have different size orifices on the tank side and was wondering if this affect the flow of propane.

The second device I'll be running will probably be a blaster, so I would expect that it needs to be run on it's own. But there will also be times that I'll be running two stoves.

Also, any issue with running a longer hose?

The hoses I'm looking at are these (items are just for comparison, I didn't get these hoses from these links).

1) hose1
2) hose2


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry - folks. I meant to post this to the gear forum. I didn't see an option to easily move a posting.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I did a test (posted on another thread) of a coleman 2 burner stove and blaster off a propane tree. Actually it was a Woodland Power stove, so big but not a full blaster. It worked great.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

I often run a 3 burner coleman stove - with one 15K BTU burner - along with a gas hibachi and a lantern all from the same tank with no issues with similar hoses.

Gas has a very high flow rate, and is under pressure in the tank.

I was on a trip on the Grand Ronde a couple weeks ago where we ran a 4 burner partner and a blaster at the same time with no issues with a similar setup to what you have.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> I did a test (posted on another thread) of a coleman 2 burner stove and blaster off a propane tree. Actually it was a Woodland Power stove, so big but not a full blaster. It worked great.


Did you use some sort of adapter to fit the hose to the tree, or modify the hose? Mine has a tank connection, not one that can connect to a tree.

Been wondering this myself, and was about to buy a tee for my tank. But I already have an adapter that will allow connection of the blaster to a tree. Just haven't had time to test it yet....

I am also wondering how things will work when I get the 4 burner split apart stove one of these days. Looks like a tee on the tank will be in order when that time comes...


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

BoilermakerU said:


> I am also wondering how things will work when I get the 4 burner split apart stove one of these days. Looks like a tee on the tank will be in order when that time comes...


The Partner 4-burner split stove comes with a T hose that connects to the tank and both halves of the stove. To hook it up to the tree you should be able to use the same adapter you use for your blaster.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

BoilermakerU said:


> Did you use some sort of adapter to fit the hose to the tree, or modify the hose? Mine has a tank connection, not one that can connect to a tree.
> 
> Been wondering this myself, and was about to buy a tee for my tank. But I already have an adapter that will allow connection of the blaster to a tree. Just haven't had time to test it yet....
> 
> I am also wondering how things will work when I get the 4 burner split apart stove one of these days. Looks like a tee on the tank will be in order when that time comes...


I bought a fitting to go from the tree to the Woodland hose/regulator.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/multi-outlet-propane-hose-51068-2.html#post346702


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

TriBri1 said:


> The Partner 4-burner split stove comes with a T hose that connects to the tank and both halves of the stove. To hook it up to the tree you should be able to use the same adapter you use for your blaster.


I have the adapter fitting. I was thinking more in terms of adequate flow to both a 4 burner stove and the blaster.

Does the TREE (vs tee) provide enough flow for both a 4 burner and a blaster? My two burner already runs through the tree, but the 4 burner seems to be designed to run straight off the tank.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

BoilermakerU said:


> Does the TREE (vs tee) provide enough flow for both a 4 burner and a blaster? My two burner already runs through the tree, but the 4 burner seems to be designed to run straight off the tank.


Am I taking crazy pills here or did I already address this concern in my initial post?


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

laterwagged said:


> Am I taking crazy pills here or did I already address this concern in my initial post?





laterwagged said:


> I often run a 3 burner coleman stove - with one 15K BTU burner - along with a gas hibachi and a lantern all from the same tank with no issues with similar hoses.
> 
> Gas has a very high flow rate, and is under pressure in the tank.
> 
> I was on a trip on the Grand Ronde a couple weeks ago where we ran a 4 burner partner and a blaster at the same time with no issues with a similar setup to what you have.


I assumed you were referring to the tank TEE setup that the OP was looking at ("similar setup to what you have"), I am wondering if the TREE supplies enough gas for all 5 burners (4 burner partner and a blaster).

Although now that I read the first part again, it looks like you are running four different appliances off of a tree, so I guess that does answer the question!


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like it is time for a good 'ld fashion science experiment. Who can test this? I am thinking for the baseline, time how long it takes to heat 1 gallon of water to boil on the blaster and one qt of water to boil on one burner on a stove. Then do it again with all five burners going. Time it using a T then using a tree and see if the times change. Bonus points if you light up your lantern on the tree!

I have a 4 burner partner, no blaster, tree or T, but I think I can get a hold of at least a blaster. if someone wants to loan me a T and tree for a few days I'll be happy to document.


----------

